# DIY Sand Anchor



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 13, 2012)

looking to build a sand anchor (the kind you see beach umbrellas anchored to)...i need 3 of them and thought there maybe a way to build your own rather than dropping $15 ea on 'em.....any engineers out there?  thinking some pvc, but cant figure out what do for the 'propeller' that digs into the sand....


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 13, 2012)

a cooler full of beer leaned up against the umbrella seems to work fine for me.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 13, 2012)

For $15, it would not worth it.  You could just cut pvc pipe to about 2' and angle the end and then pounded into the sand. Then slide umbrella in to it and then secure it with a thumb screw through the pvc.


----------



## Nick (Aug 13, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> a cooler full of beer leaned up against the umbrella seems to work fine for me.


----------



## Voodoo003 (Jul 21, 2013)

Those cloth grocery bags are perfect.  Dig a hole, fill the bag with what you dug, bury bag.  And they are collapsable and lightweight.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2013)

Nick said:


> View attachment 6460



That's great, until you drink all the beer...


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 22, 2013)

bvibert said:


> That's great, until you drink all the beer...



at which point you don't really care what happens to the umbrella...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> at which point you don't really care what happens to the umbrella...



That is probably true at the time, but you'd probably be pissed later on.  Especially if you pass out from said beer and wake up with a nasty sunburn... :flame:


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 22, 2013)

That's why you should use and anchor so you can pass out under the umbrella.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> That's why you should use and anchor so you can pass out under the umbrella.



Exactly!

Personally I like to bring a bag quikrete with me to the beach.  It's a little bit more work, but the results are worth it!


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 22, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Personally I like to bring a bag quikrete with me to the beach.  It's a little bit more work, but the results are worth it!



Makes a good core for sand castles, too.


----------

